# Shows & Movies to get you in the spirit



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

What shows or movies (especially classics) do you watch to get you in the Halloween Spirit?
What shows do you remember from your childhood that remind you of Halloween?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown
Garfield's Halloween Adventure
Hocus Pocus
Sleepy Hollow
Young Frankenstein
Bram Stoker's Dracula
Beetlejuice
Shaun of the Dead
Adams Family


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Have to agree with Haunti about 'The Great Pumpkin'. A classic. 
I also have to watch Halloween and Halloween2 'original versions' and we always watch 'Nightmare Before Christmas'. A great Halloween spirit flick.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

It's not Halloween really for me until I have watched _Halloween_(The original.) Speaking of which I might pop that in this weekend and watch it.

As a kid I was really big on The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown and like to catch it when its on TV even nowdays. I also find myself watching more paranormal investigation type shows during this time of year as well.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh, reading one of the post above made me think of Sleepy Hollow the Disney cartoon version. As a kid that scared me. I haven't seen that in a LONG time! I might have to see if I can dig that up.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

DoctorShadow said:


> Oh, reading one of the post above made me think of Sleepy Hollow the Disney cartoon version. As a kid that scared me. I haven't seen that in a LONG time! I might have to see if I can dig that up.


I too remember the Disney version of Sleepy Hallow scaring the crap out of me as a young kid. I clearly remember watching it with my dad and older brother and I kept pulling the blanket up over my head and tried to hide behind my dad. Ahh, what good memories I'm definantly going to find that one and watch this year just for old times sake.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Okay, this isn't a "show" but I still consider is classic from my childhood. When I was little I got a Halloween record from Winchell's. Do any of you remember this record? It was clear plastic and square in shape.

Winchell's donut house halloween record


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Disney's Skeleton Dance (it took me 16 years to track it down, just got it last year!)
Disney's Spooky Tales collection
Halloween episodes of Roseanne
Nightmare Before Christmas
Ever After- not really a Halloween movie, but the first time I saw it was around Halloween and it started my costuming obsession, so I always get in the mood to watch it this time of year. I often listen to the soundtrack while making costumes.
Elmo goes Boo- This one makes me sentimental as my kids have always adored it. I love The Count's "Bones" song!


----------



## blazernut2k (Aug 20, 2009)

Any of the Roseanne Halloween episodes (my wife and I say we are the neighborhood Connors)

The Fright Night Episode of the Brady Bunch


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Nosferatu (the original silent version)
It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown
Any of the Simpson's Halloween shows
The Corpse Bride


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I would say when I watch AMC start to put up the Halloween movies, Nightmare on Elm Street, and I see the kid specials like Scary Godmother and Hocus Pocus.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The original _Halloween_ and John Carpenter's _The Thing_ are my two traditional must-watch-in-October movies; now that I have a DVD of _Phantasm_ I'll probably watch that too lol so cheesy but scary-cool at the same time.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

MONSTER SQUAD of course!


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Halloween (1978)
Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)
Friday the 13th (1980)
Night of the Living Dead (1968)

No custsie crap for me!


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Old flicks with Lugosi, Karloff, and Chaney are also good for me to get into that HALLOWEEN Spirit!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Creepshow
Demon Knight
......got to have some bad pun comedy horrors now
and "Attack of the killer tomato's" and "Bad Taste"


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

As soon as Trick 'r Treat hits the DVD shelves next month that will go to the top of my list!

From my childhood - besides Great Pumpkin (it's funny I hated all the Charlie Brown shows when I was a kid but would watch them anyways. Now that I'm an adult I love them.) - I really liked the Paul Lynde Halloween special when it came out. Witchiepoo, Wicked Witch of the West and my first exposure to KISS!


----------



## SecondNightmare (Sep 8, 2009)

Uruk-Hai said:


> As soon as Trick 'r Treat hits the DVD shelves next month that will go to the top of my list!
> 
> From my childhood - besides Great Pumpkin (it's funny I hated all the Charlie Brown shows when I was a kid but would watch them anyways. Now that I'm an adult I love them.) - I really liked the Paul Lynde Halloween special when it came out. Witchiepoo, Wicked Witch of the West and my first exposure to KISS!


Awesome, someone knows of *Trick R Treat* on here! I'm gonna see that on the big screen this weekend and meet Mike Dougherty- can't wait!

*Demon Knight* is an awesome horror flick.
*Salem's Lot* (original directed by Tobe Hooper) is the scariest vampire film ever, even after 30+ years!
*Rose Red* was a pretty good haunted house movie- very eerie.
*Slither* is a great one if you like a good mix of humor and splatter.
*The Orphanage* will literally blow you away- guaranteed! That's a must see for anyone who enjoys a great film!

I watch waaaaay too many horror films to really make a short list, so I'll stop myself there


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

SecondNightmare said:


> Awesome, someone knows of *Trick R Treat* on here! I'm gonna see that on the big screen this weekend and meet Mike Dougherty- can't wait!


I saw it last month and can't wait for the DVD. You'll love it!


----------



## SecondNightmare (Sep 8, 2009)

Uruk-Hai said:


> I saw it last month and can't wait for the DVD. You'll love it!


Glad to hear! So pumped right now!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Halloween 1 & 2 (the originals, of course)
Great Pumpkin
The Exorcist
Nightmare before Christmas

I know there's others...but I can't think of any more right now.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Charlie brown great pumpkin
garfield's halloween
fat albert halloween special
Hocus Pocus
Halloween
Home improvement halloween specials
Roseanne halloween specials
13 days of halloween
scariest places on earth
sleepy hollow
disney headless horseman animated
Monster squad
Fright night
American werewolf in london
The howling
Pumpkin head 
basically any scary move classic or modern, but the named above are staples for me without fail.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

did anyone say "the halloween tree"? that ones awesome!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

HGTV Extreme Halloween and What up with this Haunted house.

Silent Hill

Aliens

Iron Chef America


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

what about "The View" or "Oprah?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Charlie Brown's Great Pumpkin
Mad Monster Party - A Rankin/Bass series with the claymations
Hocus Pocus
Halloweentown
The legends/classics of course - Dracula, Wolfman, The Mummy
The Rocky Horror Picture Show
The Exorcist
The Shining (Jack Nicholson one)
Just a few to list but anything horror 
I always like to add a new film to the list every year and I too am waiting for the release of "Trick or Treat". 
I will be hanging out with my ladies on Saturday for Movie Night and we will be watching "Severed". I haven't seen it but from what they tell me it's along the lines of "Shawn of the Dead".


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown.
It just isn't Halloween until I see Charlie Brown.

Pumpkinhead (the original)


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Go-Bots the movie


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

The Uninvited (the 1944 movie, NOT the new one)
Halloween 1&2
Exorcist (!!!)
Any ghost shows on TV
American Werewolf in London
The Changeling (the George C. Scott movie, NOT the Angelina Jolie movie by the same name)
Night of the Living Dead (original)
Dawn of the Living Dead (remake)
Usually at least one Vincent Price film. Often House on Haunted Hill (original)


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Fat Albert Halloween special


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I know most of you would shocked, having seen my avitar and signature, but I can't go past Labour Day without watching "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown". I will watch a few more times throughout October. What can I say I like Charlie Brown, my cell phone rings the Peanuts song.

Also:
Disney's animated Headless Horseman
Sleepy Hollow


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I killed snoopy...and the rest of the peanuts


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

You're a mean person lol. By the way Lucy would have kicked your butt, and I would take Woodstock in a cage match!


----------

